# iminaquagmire's Front porch project



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Speaking purely from an aesthetic point of view, I think it looks like one of those projects where you were forced to do something, and it ended up looking like the house was designed with this originally.

Sometimes things like this end up looking really hokey, but I think in your case, it looks really good and like it was meant to be there. To me, that is an accomplishment.

Nice job on the design of it.

I know very little about stair construction, so I will just trust you did that part right!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks teriffic. The grab bar is ingenious too.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you. It was a long few days in the heatwave we had. Started on a nice 75 degree day and ended with a few 90+ degree days.


----------

